# Wire Shelving Tank Build



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay. I am in the process of building a wire rack with a 18x18x24 and 24x18x24 Exo-Terra on two shelves. This thread is to show the progress. Currently I just have the shelving, tanks, and plumbing for the tanks started. I will post pictures of that when it is finished because it is pretty simple and not fun to look at. My 18x18x24 will be holding three R. ventrimaculata – backwater that will be arriving at the end of June. I can't decide how I want the tank to look. I am thinking of making it look like roots coming out of the background. I will be using Great stuff to make the background and have the roots coming out. I will also either cut a few shelves or use some cork bark I have to make some shelves. So, here is a picture of the wood lay out (keep in mind this is just stacked to give the best idea I can. My 24x18x24 is going to most likely be for another similar sized frog and one that likes making use of the hight of the tank (I am thinking Pumillo of some sort). Thoughts on the first dry stack?


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry i cant help you much with frog choice, but the roots look pretty good, check out GRIMM's build....i think it was called like a 47 gal column (just search his name and it should come up)
He does the same sort of thing you're looking to do...and hes like a master viv maker haha
Also, do you know if you're going to cover the back glass with silicone and GS onto that, or make it externally and then put it in? I find it easier to silicone the back and GS onto it, then cut away the excess silicone.
Oh yea, and do you know what kind of wood that is? Looks pretty white to use in humid environments....but idk

-Jeremy


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

jermajestyg said:


> Oh yea, and do you know what kind of wood that is? Looks pretty white to use in humid environments....but idk
> 
> -Jeremy


it's either ghostwood or manzanita. can't really tell tho. but it will hold up in the humidity.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The wood is Manzanita from Josh's Frogs and will darken a great deal once the viv gets established. I will be installing the GS in the viv. I will also have some white plastic light diffuser behind the wood to give it a little more 3 dimensional look and make more area for vines and frogs. I will try to get that made today.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of how I am running my plumbing. I like to put bulkheads in the bottom of the glass instead of the back glass. So, I used my dremel and cut just a single wire in the rack to let the bulkhead fit. I am using standard tubing to drain down to the bottom rack, which will have no tanks. I will have a ball valve for each rack, to prevent my top rack from flooding the bottom rack (I told you it is just boring stuff for now). The plastic squares are shims to keep the tanks level. I am also attaching a better picture for the dry stack for the tank I am gonna do the background on this weekend.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Put great stuff on the trunk. I took the picture from the side so you can see the dimensions better. I have a couple small planters for a little fern or two, to grow up between the "roots". Tomorrow I will cut some notches and apply most of the silicone and sphagnum peat moss. After that is dried I will cut notches for the wood, and make finishing touches with more great stuff and silicone. 

It is drying, so you have to use your spatial abilities to visualize it upright.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I ordered the glass top today. I am using 1/8th inch thick glass. To make use of the latch on an exo-terra and to make sure there are no small gaps, I used rubber seal strips for the base of a door. This happened to work out perfectly as it raises the 1/8th inch glass to almost the perfect height. You will have to trim the corners where the hinge sticks up to help make the fit not quite so snug.

The first picture shows the underside of the glass.










This is with the latch closed. I will make a screen to fit the back portion.










You can save a few bucks if you get the brown but I get hung up on stupid things like that.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The lid for one of the tanks is made. I am still waiting on the lighting, so I will probably start the background and lid for my 24x18x24 tank that will sit next to this one. I decided not to make the wood permanently embedded into the background. I decided that I wanted to be able to remove pieces to add plants and such. So, I will have to make up with plants since the background will not be as fancy as I initially wanted. My display is pretty permanent and I wish I had more flexibility without having to rip it all apart. Once the lighting gets here I will get to work on the plants

P.S. the glass is not cracked, it is just the way the light caught the sticky part of the rubber seal.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Made the background for the 24x18x24 tank. I used cork bark to make ledges. I will use those to plant some broms and to give the frogs some climbing spots. I have other wood I will be putting in as well.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice backgrounds 
Is any of the other driftwood going into the viv with the cork bark?
You could get another large cork round and put it horizontally across the viv like Josh did in this viv....I really like the look, just trying to give you inspiration if you dont already have a picture in your mind.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82043-24x18x24-standard-lamasi-vivarium.html
Good luck,

-Jeremy


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

make sure your plumbing lines are going downward and not just straight across or you will get standing water in the lines


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

jermajestyg said:


> Nice backgrounds
> Is any of the other driftwood going into the viv with the cork bark?
> You could get another large cork round and put it horizontally across the viv like Josh did in this viv....I really like the look, just trying to give you inspiration if you dont already have a picture in your mind.
> 
> ...


I have some wood I bought from Josh's that will be running at a more diagonal angle. I love that viv too, just don't have any long cork tubes.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

> rubber seal strips for the base of a door


Very nice! I am glad that you posted the clever use of the rubber strips. I am using 1/8 inch glass sheet on my Exo Terra viv as well and struggling with the raised part of the plastic trip. I would like to adopt your idea. Is the rubber strip some sort of weather stripping? Is it a 1/4 inch foam rubber strip?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Tomoko Schum said:


> Very nice! I am glad that you posted the clever use of the rubber strips. I am using 1/8 inch glass sheet on my Exo Terra viv as well and struggling with the raised part of the plastic trip. I would like to adopt your idea. Is the rubber strip some sort of weather stripping? Is it a 1/4 inch foam rubber strip?


Yes, it is just 100% rubber that you can get to seal doors. It is great at sealing up any tiny gaps between the glass and the lid. I justify everything as "insurance". If my 8 dollar strip keeps my $350 worth of frogs in the tank, it is worth it.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

J Teezy said:


> make sure your plumbing lines are going downward and not just straight across or you will get standing water in the lines


Yes, they are all at an angle. However, there will always be a little water that remains standing. Anyone with a false bottom and a bulkhead will have about 1/16-3/16 of and inch in the tank, as it has to get above the bulk head to drain. So, I am not super paranoid about it.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

jeeperrs said:


> Yes, they are all at an angle. However, there will always be a little water that remains standing. Anyone with a false bottom and a bulkhead will have about 1/16-3/16 of and inch in the tank, as it has to get above the bulk head to drain. So, I am not super paranoid about it.


yes i know about the water having to get above the bulkhead as i do the same in my tanks. I was referreing to your vinyl hose plumbing, just making sure you have them going at a slight downward angle to get the water to run through them and not just sit in the lines


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Super excited about some Manzanita wood I got today. Yes, it is all legal and not any of the rare Manzanita.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Those pieces are SICK!!! WHere did you order them from??

But, i dont think all of them will fit in the tanks you're building. Each of them looks like it could be a centerpiiece so i wouldnt just cram them all into the GS.

SOOOO, since you have extras, you might as well mail them to me hahahah 

-Jeremy


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

They were bought to be more of a center piece. If I have an extra I will sell them. 

Today was very productive. I finished the top to the 24x18x24 and put 5% tenting on the sides and the bottom. I am a little picky when it comes to having a "finished" look to every thing. I put the bulk heads in and connected the plumbing. I will eventually have two more tanks on the rack below. Those are a ways away from happening 

This is it for now. Hopefully I will have my lighting next week and can get that installed for the soon to be plants


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Today was not the best day. I did a water test and did not like how much water went back and forth between tanks. The idea of shared illnesses was too scary. Plus, 3 of my fittings were leaking. So, I tore it all down, bought new tubing and fittings and installed single lines. Each line will have it's own ball valve. Right now the plumbing is noticeable but when the other two tanks go in on the bottom rack it will be hidden. Another water test will go on tomorrow.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

jeeperrs said:


>


 
Hey man, i love this peice...if you're not going to use this, ill pm you about buying it.....

Thanks and good luck on the new plumbing.

-Jeremy


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

This is the first layout for the two tanks. I am not sure how I feel about it. Sometimes I like it and then sometimes I don't. Plants will be ordered once I get my lighting in. I know that will make a huge difference.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, I have some exciting news. I have been waiting several weeks for the new HO LEDs by Todd at Light Your Reptiles. I was the first to place an order and they will ship tomorrow. I decided to go with them before Todd had a chance to test them because I trusted him and his guarantee. Well, he did a light test and reported that the bars were about 85% brighter and only use 1/3 more electricity than the older bars. I am stoked to get them in and put them on my rack. I will post pictures when I get it.

By the way...this is my first experience with LEDs. I have great expectations for these bars.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad you caught that the shared drains means shared bacteria and pathogens. The part people forget is that if 2 different drain lines share the same waste bucket, and the lines are touching the side of the bucket or are submerged, pathogens could still travel back to the viv. I like to attach my drain hoses to the shelving, so that each hose is a little above the bucket and the waste water drips down to it. That's one less route pathogens can travel. Looking forward to seeing them planted.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

This is the first planting. I have a few more plants on the way. There are some vines and ferns that will really start to fill in. Before people jump on the leaf litter I have a lot I will add when it gets closer to time for frogs. I hope they grow in well because I don't feel a sense of "display" toward them. ha-ha. I will also put some hides in there while the plants grow in. I have a few that should get pretty tall. I just keep reminding me, if I make it look great at planting it will be crowded grown in. So, I am betting on growing in LOL 

Oh, the tags are in there because my plants were a "pack" and I am not a plant guy. I am recording where all the plants are so I will know for later.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, I received the LED bars. They are literally the size of the T5 light bulbs. They put out an amazing amount of light. I can't say enough about Todd and his new lights. I will post more pics when my other plants get in and planted. Yes, the bars will look more cool in color. My T5s were have 3,000k and the LEDs are 6500k. I am currently running only 2 bars over the two tanks.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It is important to note that I have two LED bars now but I was running 4 T5s before the LEDs arrived, for those comparing the brightness of the LEDs in the current picture with those above running the T5s.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I was asked if the installation was difficult or not. If you can plug things in, you can do this. The transformer has female ends and the lights have male ends. Here is a pic of the female end of the transformer. It was recommended to NOT daisy chain them together but to plug them straight into the transformer.










I used zip ties to hang them about 1 inch from the glass. I put them on in such a manner that I could slide the LED bars up and down to make sure I don't have too many shade spots. Due to how little space these bars take, I am going to add UV light for the tanks. It should be a killer system.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Another important bit of information is that the room temperature dropped by 1.5 degrees by going to the LED. That will save me a lot of money on AC since my frog room is right next to the thermostat.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, today I was going to install a 33 inch LED bar above my tads for the java moss and such. However, I noticed enough light was bouncing off the glass below the tads for the java to maintain. I decided to put the 33 inch LED bar above my two 24 inch tall Exo-Terras. Now they have two 44 inch bars and a single 33 inch bar. Honestly, the light coming out is as bright if not more bright than my T5s (just by eyeballing). Here are a couple pics of the brightness. If you are thinking about LED lighting you should get ahold of Todd at Light Your Reptiles. These things are super bright with minimal heat.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I decided to add UV lighting to my tank. It is over screen to let the lighting in. I know the pictures are not the best to show the LED bars and the UV fixture because everything is silver. All the items are from Todd at Light Your Reptiles. I truly believe this is the best lighting out there for the frogs. 

I have also added some clay to the ABG from Mike at NEHerps.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

great thread!!

thats what i was wanting to build also!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

One of the first inhabitants. This is the best picture I could get because he refused to move. This is a Frye line male pumilio Blue Jean. I hope to bring old school back with this young man and his ladies. His name is Levi.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, how great have my HO LED bars from Light Your Reptiles been working? Well, in just over 2 months my cuttings that came as a single leaf or two had to be cut back because they were taking over the whole tank. Here is a quick picture. Also, you can see my strawberry begonias, they are taking off all over the tank. I am very pleased with the results of the LED bars. Remember, it was almost all cuttings that I started with...so this is great growth for such a short period.


----------

